# Is GAMCA checking for HCV for IT worker going to UAE?



## jamesdabble (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,

As HCV is not tested in UAE for new residence visa, is HYP C test included in pre-departure medical tests done by GAMCA in worker's home country?

Are same medical tests done by GAMCA regardles of destination country and job category?

Regards,
Prog


----------

